#  > Telecomunicações >  > Cisco >  >  Cisco mwr 2941-dc-a

## wallner

Amigos,
Trabalho em uma empresa de internet, temos aqui um cisco MWR 2941-DC-A, estamos pretendendo usa-lo para fazer vlan dentro do nosso servidor e na outra ponta uma RB 750 da mikrotik. Não tenho nenhuma experiência com cisco, só com mikrotik!
Se puderem me ajudar, pois não sei se isso pode dar certo. 
Outra dúvida, como acesso esse cisco? qual programa e cabo preciso?

Obrigado

----------


## demattos

amigo vc vai precisar do cabo serial para acessar o console do cisco, uma pergunta. vc quer fazer o que na verdade rotear as vlan?

----------


## demattos

http://www.cisco.com/en/US/docs/wire...html#wp1055465

aqui tem uma explicacao melhor, mas explica melhor o que vc quer fazer por. que pelo que entendi ele tem varias entradas T1 e E1 

me corrija se estou errado

----------


## wallner

Amigo,
está correto assim, esse material é muito interessante, muito obrigado mesmo.
Estou pretendendo realmente rotear as vlan's no cisco.
Já estou providenciando o cabo!

Muito obrigado demattos

----------


## Softcom

> Amigos,
> Trabalho em uma empresa de internet, temos aqui um cisco MWR 2941-DC-A, estamos pretendendo usa-lo para fazer vlan dentro do nosso servidor e na outra ponta uma RB 750 da mikrotik. Não tenho nenhuma experiência com cisco, só com mikrotik!
> Se puderem me ajudar, pois não sei se isso pode dar certo. 
> Outra dúvida, como acesso esse cisco? qual programa e cabo preciso?
> 
> Obrigado






Tenho 2 destes roteadores CISCOS que comprei e que não utilizo, se interessar faço os 2 por R$ 10.000,00

----------


## Softcom

Tenho 2 destes roteadores CISCOS que comprei e que não utilizo, se interessar faço os 2 por R$ 10.000,00

----------

